

Appeals Court Reinstates $675,000 File Sharing Verdict - theonion123
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/09/file-sharing-verdict-reinstated/

======
theonion123
This seems very excessive. It works out at $22, 500 per song. How do they
justify such extreme amounts?

